# كيف تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا ؟؟ جديد ؟؟ أرجو التثبيت .....



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

أقدم لكم الموضوع الذي يريده كل مهندس يريد الأحتراف في عمله ويكون المميز بين أقرانه أرجو الرد والتقييم ...

المقدمة
لقد عانينا كثيرا في بداية عملنا كمهندسين وذلك لقلة تقدير الفنيين لنا ولقلة احتفاء إخواننا المهندسين القدامى بنا , ولكن بفضل الله وتوفيقه استطعنا أن نؤدي أعمالا هندسية جيده عندما كانت الظروف مواتيه وتعاونا مع كثير من إخواننا المهندسين في إنجاز أعمال هندسية طيبه ولكن كان السؤال الذي يدور بذهني دائما 
لماذا يعتبرنا الناس ( قبل إن يجربوننا ) مهندسين شهادات فقط ؟0
إنها قصه طويلة ولكن لنبدأ في فهم واقع المهندسين ثم الهندسة حتى نعرف إجابة هذا السؤال 0
واقع المهندسين في العالم العربي 
إن قضيه دراية واقع المهندسين أي معرفة نظم دراستهم وواقع مجالات عملهم وتوازن خطط الجامعات في ضبط أعدادهم وتخصصاتهم اللازمة لاحتياجات مجتمعاتهم الحقيقية لظهر لنا أمورا مدهشه ومفارقات عجيبة 
فأول الأمر كان نظام الدراسة في الجامعات في فتره الخمسينات وبداية الستينات مبني على عامل الندرة حيث قل عدد المهندسين بالنسبة للاحتياجات ألفعليه للدول العربية ( أي احتياجات المصانع والمؤسسات الهندسية ) وزاد ذلك عند دخول الدول العربية في مجال ألصناعه بتوسع وبالأخص مصر وسوريا والعراق والأردن والجزائر 0 وقد كانت البنية البشرية الفنية الموجودة في هذه المصانع والمؤسسات تتكون من الفنيين والحرفيين والمحاسبين وإما الفئات الأخرى مثل المهندسين والمتخصصين منهم (مثل المهندسين الكيميائيين) فقد كانوا قلة جدا والمسئولية المنوطة بهم ضخمة وتعتمد أساسا على تسير الإنتاج فقط هذا بالإضافة إلى نظام المركزية المتبع في معظم الدول العربية مما جعل المهندس هو المسؤل عن الغياب والحضور والإذن بالخروج وعمل كشوف الحوافز حل مشاكل العمال بالإضافة إلى تسيير الإنتاج وأن يحل محل الإدارات العليا في المؤتمرات الفنية أو الدراسات أو غيرها مما جعل المهندس عبارة عن موظف إداري لا يمارس مهنة الهندسة إلا عندما يطلب منه ذلك أو يضطر إلى ذلك ( وإن استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا ) .
أما عن وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب فحدث عن ذلك ولا حرج " فأهل الثقة أولى من أهل الخبرة " وكم رأينا من هجرات جماعية للمهندسين والخبراء والدكاترة ذوى العلم والخبرة لأنهم لم يكونوا من أهل الثقة فهاجروا إلى أوروبا وأمريكا فاستفادوا منهم وسخروهم لأهدافهم وخسرتهم الدول العربية .
أما عن دور الكليات والمعاهد العليا فقد أقتصر على تنفيذ خطط كلاسيكية لتخريج أعداد من المهندسين وتقوم وزارات العمل بتعينهم إجباريا في الشركات والمصانع ( مؤهلين أو غير مؤهلين ) فكانت النتيجة أن الكليات والمعاهد العليا لم تجد الحافز على تخريج مهندسين أكفاء لأن الأعداد كانت قليلة والبلاد تحتاجهم ( وإن كانت قلة من الدكاترة أعطوا بإخلاص كل طاقتهم لتخريج مهندسين أكفاء ... ) .
ثم ننتقل هنا إلى منعطف خطير كان واضحا كل الوضوح في هذه الفترة إلا وهو عدم الاهتمام بالفنين والمدارس الصناعية ( المكمل الحقيقي للمهندسين ) وإهمالهم وعدم ترتيب أو وضوح واجبات المهندس وواجبات الفني في الأعمال الهندسية والدعاية للمهندسين مما ربى حقدا ظاهرا عند غالبيه الفنين للمهندسين . والأمر الذي زاد الطين بله هو عدم فتح المجال على مصراعيه للفنين لدخول كليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا مع أنهم المفروض أولى الناس في دخول كليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا الصناعية من إخوانهم حملة الثانوية العامة ولكن كان العكس صحيحا ففتح الباب على مصراعيه لحملة الثانوية العامة لدخول كليات الهندسة وقيد تقييدا شديدا على حمله الثانوية الصناعية الذين درسوا مبادىء الهندسة بل وطبقوها قبل غيرهم لمده ثلاث سنوات على الأقل .
لا نستطيع أن ننكر أنه كانت هناك أصوات مخلصه خلال هذه الفترة كانت تعرف أماكن الخلل وتنبه إليها وتضع الحلول الصحيحة لكن هذه الأصوات نادرا ما كانت تصل إلى تنفيذ ما تنصح به من حلول ولذا كانت النهاية غالبا بهؤلاء المخلصين أن ينبذوا من أهل الثقة فمنهم من يعيش كمدا ولا يبالى إلا بنفسه أو تأخذه الحميه فيسافر إلى الخارج ليجد فرصته عند الغرب . ودائما كان الغرب يرحب بهؤلاء المخلصين ويعطيهم كل الإمكانيات ليحققوا للغرب ما فشلوا في تحقيقه للعرب والمسلمين . 
بقيت نقطه هامه جدا إلا وهى المناهج التي وضعت لكليات الهندسة والمعاهد العليا الصناعية والتي تعتمد أساسا على عدم التخصص الدقيق في غالب الأحيان فمثلا أقسام الميكانيكا في كليات الهندسة كانت تشمل على تدريس ميكانيكا الإنتاج وميكانيكا القوى وكذلك أقسام الكهرباء فكانت أساسا كهرباء القوى والاتصالات وإن بقى في السنة الرابعة فسحه أخذ المهندس تخصصا من الاثنين ولقد كان هناك استثناء لذلك في قليل جدا من الكليات. هذا بالإضافة إلى عدم الاستفادة من الحصص العملية لكثره عدد الطلاب وقلة الأدوات والأجهزة مما أثر كثيرا في كفاءة المهندسين العملية. إما أقسام ألعماره والمدني والتي كان لها تاريخ فني جيد فقد عرف التخصص فيها من ألسنه الأولى ولذلك كان هذا التخصص هو الذي يخرج (في الغالب )مهندسين أكفاء.
إما عن التخصصات الأخرى في بعض الكليات والمعاهد العليا (مثل هندسة الفلزات أو المناجم أو الهندسة النووية ) فقد حوربت من جهات كثيرة وبعض الكليات أغلق هذه التخصصات. ولم يأخذ أصحاب هذه التخصصات حقهم في التعيينات في تخصصهم إلا قليلا وهذه نقطه جعلت مشاركه المهندسين في الصناعة تحتاج إلى تهيئة المهندس لنوع الصناعة التي يعين فيها وهذا لم يحدث أبدا في علمي إلا نادر جدا 0 لذا كان المهندسون يعانون من فجوة بين ما درسوا و ما سيمارسونه حقيقة في التعينات التي عينوا فيها 0
ودخلت مرحله ما بعد النكسة وزادت حاجه المصانع والمؤسسات الهندسية والهيئات العامة إلى المهندسين المتخصصين ولكن لم يتغير الحال كثيرا حيث إن الأمم المتحدة واليونسكو وهيئات أجنبية كثيرة تدخلت في خطط التعليم العالي وحدث تضارب شديد بين الاتجاه الشرقي في التعليم ( الاتجاه الفني التقني العالي والمتخصص ) والاتجاه الغربي الأكاديمي الذي يركز على التخصصات العامة فاضطرب التعليم الجامعي وكذلك حركة البعثات وما نتج عن ذلك من شهادات سياسة من ماجستير ودكتوراه وقلة من الأكفاء الذين أحتضنهم الشرق والغرب وقليل منهم عاد، ومن عاد لم يستطع إن يفيد ( كما يرجى ) حيث كان الجيل القديم والذي يملأ مواقع المسؤولية لا ينظر إلى العائدين من البعثات ( بكل طاقة لخدمه البلد ) ! إلا نظرة منافسة وليست نظرة استفادة من هذه الطاقات في تطوير العمل الجامعي مما أدى إلى عدم انتظام التعليم العالي وعدم انتظام المناهج وبالتالي عدم تكامل التخصصات الهندسية وعدم وضوح أهداف واستراتيجيات التعليم الهندسي حيث انشغل الجميع في الصراع التنافسي ونسوا تطوير التعليم الهندسي ومع كل ذلك خرج جيل من المهندسين الأكفاء الذين استفادوا وأفادوا العالم العربي بخبراتهم ولكن الحق أقول أنهم قلة كنا ننظر إليهم أنهم قياده المهندسين في العالم العربي ولكن هل يكفى هؤلاء لإحياء الصناعة وغيرها من المجالات الأخرى في العالم العربي وهل قام هؤلاء يرفع كفاءة إخوانهم المهندسين الصغار وعلموهم مما تعلموا حتى يتقدم الجيل الهندسي في العالم العربي . أضف إلى ذلك أن نشاط نقابة المهندسين كان مركزا على توفير معاشات للمهندسين إذا أقعدوا والبحث عن حقوقهم المالية من بدل تفرغ وغيره و حقوقهم الإدارية في الدرجات وبعض الخدمات الأخرى وقليل جدا من النقابات الهندسية في العالم العربي التي اهتمت بمستويات مهندسيها الفنية.
تلا ذلك مرحله زاد فيها عدد الخرجين عن احتياجات الشركات الهندسية والإدارات الحكومية ( والتي قد تشبع بعضها تماما بالمهندسين ) فحدث فائض من المهندسين الجدد الذين تربوا على أيدي خلاصة خرجين كليات الهندسة العربية ومع تعديل المناهج وظهور التخصصات المطلوبة حدث الاكتفاء ولم يجد كثير من المهندسين الجدد مكانا لهم في المؤسسات الهندسية المختلفة.
لماذا سردت هذه المقدمة ؟
إن ما رأيناه من اضطراب عملية تأهيل المهندس العربي (وقد ذكرنا بعض مما رأيناه ) واعتقادنا أن التخطيط لمستقبل المهندسين في العالم العربي بالطريقة المناسبة أمر ضروري جدا, قد جعلنا نقدم بعض الأفكار والحقائق والخبرات إلى أجيال المهندسين لعلنا ندفع بعجلة الهندسة في العالم العربي إلى الإمام.
يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

الفصل الأول
الهندسة
طبعا أنا لا أحاول إن ادعى فهما جديدا للهندسة ولكن ما انقله هو تبسيط لما فهمته من تعريف الهندسة والذي أرى لزومه لكل مهندس 0 
معنى كلمه هندسة 
(اقاموس المحيط للفيروزبادى ص750)
الهندسة ( بالكسر) الجرئ من الاسود ومن الرجل المجرب الجيد النظر 
هُندس ( الأمر بالضم) العلم به 
المهندس: مقدر مجارى القنى (القنوات المائية) حيث تحفر 0
الهندسة: مستق من الهنداز ( القياس ) معرب آب انداز ( قياس الماء ) فأبدلت الزاي سينا لأنه ليست لهم دال بعده زاي 0
مع أي شيء تتعامل الهندسة:
تقوم الهندسة بتخصصاتها المختلفة بتسخير العلوم ألتطبيقيه ألمتقدمه لتلبيه الاحتياجات البشر وحل مشاكلهم مع الاقتصاد في التكاليف 0 

الاحتياجات
فالهندسة تعتبر مثلثا ضلعاه الأساسيان الاقتصاد والعلوم ألتطبيقيه والضلع المكمل هو احتياجات الناس فكما ذكرنا تقوم الهندسة بتخصصاتها المختلفة باستخدام
العلوم التطبيقية ( هيدروليكا - ميكانيكا - مقاومه مواد - دوائر كهربائه - هندسة حرارية - هندسة معمارية 0000)
بطريقه اقتصاديه ( في المال - في الوقت- والعمالة ) 
لتلبية احتياجات الناس 
وتلبيه احتياجات الناس وحل مشاكلهم لا يأتي إلا بمعرفه كيفيه استخدام العلوم في التخصص مع الاقتصاد ( في المال والوقت ) لخدمة هذه الحاجات ومن هنا نخرج إلى ما يسمى بالحس الهندسي 
الحس الهندسي 
مازلت أتذكر مقولة أحد الدكاترة الذي أفتخر بأني كنت تلميذه (د/ سمير إمبابي) حين قال " لا ينفع مهندس ليس عنده حس هندسي " والحس الهندسي هو كيفيه تحويل مشكله ما إلى مسألة حسابية يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا (بالقياس ثم تطبيق المعادلات ) وسنوضح ذلك بحادثة مشهورة حدثت في القاهرة في الستينات إلا وهي كارثة سقوط أوتوبيس النقل العام بركابه عند محاولته تفادى الاصطدام بسيارة أخرى وحولت القضية إلى كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة للتحقيق في أسباب الحادث , ( وهذه مشكله مطلوب الوصول إلى أسبابها ) وتم انتشال الأتوبيس وقامت اللجنة الفنية بفحص الأتوبيس بدقه (المعاينة والقياس ) فتبين بعض الفحص الهندسي أن سبب سقوط الأتوبيس في نهر النيل هو أن عامود الدوران إلى اليمين والشمال المتصل بعجلة القيادة قد انكسر لتآكله ونتج ذلك من زيادة وزن الركاب (وصل عدد الركاب إلى 100 راكب - وحمولة الأتوبيس خمسين راكب فقط ) وعليه تضاعفت كمية الحركة ( الوزن الإجمالي × مربع السرعة ) ومن الأشياء التي ساعدت على زيادة طاقة الحركة هو ميل الشارع في اتجاه النيل 0 وعندما حاول السائق الرجوع إلى الشارع لم تتحمل أذرعه العجل قوة الوزن الزائد فأنكسر ولم يفلح السائق في استخدام الفرامل واستمر الأتوبيس في الحركة تجاه النيل ( يبعد 2 متر فقط من الطريق وبعده هاوية للنيل ) وقابل سور الكورنيش فلم يمنعه لان طاقه الحركة للأتوبيس كانت جبارة كما ذكرنا لم يقاومها السور الضعيف ( ارتفاعه 120 سم وارتفاع الأتوبيس أكثر من 2 متر ) ولم يتحمل قوة اندفاع الأتوبيس بالوزن الزائد 0 واُكتشف أثناء الفحص الفني أن عملية الصيانة والتشحيم كانت شبه منعدمة فتآكل العامود في نقطة الكسر بدرجة كبيرة ( كان قطر العامود عند نقطة الكسر أقل بكثير من قطر العامود الأصلي فتركز عليها الحمل ) ( وزن الأتوبيس 3 طن + وزن الركاب 100 × 80 كجم ) مع سرعة الباص ( 50 كم /س تقريبا ) على نقطه ضعف وقطر أصغر من المصمم فحدث الكسر0
ولنضرب مثلا ابسط لتوضيح كيف يعمل الحس الهندسي في المسائل السهلة طُلب إلى مهندس حساب إنتاج مصنع في اليوم, وكان أول ما يتبادر إلى الذهن هو الحساب الظاهري ولكن المهندس الذي يتمتع بحس هندسي قوى يفرق بين الحساب الظاهري والقياس الواقعي فيقوم أولا بحساب الداخل الحقيقي للعملية الإنتاجية والناتج الحقيقي لهذه العملية. ثم عدد العمال الحقيقيين أي المتواجدين خلال فتره العمل اليومي باستمرار وكيف يمر يومهم (تحضير للعمل كذا ساعة وإنتاج كذا ساعة وطعام وشاي كذا وراحة وصلاه كذا والاستعداد للخروج من العمل كذا وقت ) بالإضافة إلى متوسط حضور العمال خلال شهر. ثم ينتقل إلى الاستهلاك الحقيقي والفعلي لمواد الإنتاج والمواد المساعدة والكهرباء والوقود والماء وكميتهم المستهلكة (خلال شهر ). ثم ينتقل إلى عطلات الصيانة وتحديد وقت العمل الفعلي للماكينات وعدد الماكينات المنتجة فعلا وكم إنتاجها الفعلي اليومي ثم يخرج بمجموعه متوسطات 
عدد العمال ( المتوسط ) اليومي = عامل 
عدد ساعات العمل الإنتاجية اليومية ( متوسط ) = ساعة /عامل
عدد الماكينات المنتجة فعلا = ماكينة 
إنتاجيه الماكينة المتوسطه = كم/يوم 
ويتم تحديد هذه البيانات بواسطة المهندس نفسه وبمجهود شخصي دقيق ودأوب . ولقد كان السؤال بسيطا في ظاهرة ولكن لتحويله إلى مسالة قياس واقعية يقوم المهندس بعمل مستمر لفترة تتراوح بين ثلاث أسابيع وشهر ولا يركن أبدا إلى الحساب النظري بل ويستخدم ما أمكن من أجهزه القياس والتسجيل للخروج بإجابة السؤال الحقيقي.
إذن فالحس الهندسي هو ألقدره على معاينه وقياس وتحليل مسألة فنيه أو مشكله واقعية ثم ترجمه هذا القياس أو التحليل إلى مسألة حسابيه يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا.
يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

الفصل الثاني
ما هي وظيفتك كمهندس ؟
إن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمهندس هي حل مشاكل الناس ألفنيه في تخصصه وإما كيف تحل مشاكل الناس ألفنيه فهذا لا يأتي إلا بتكامل الفكر والأدوات. 
إما الفكر: فهو الأسلوب الهندسي أو الطرق الهندسية ( الذي يعتمد على ألخبره الهندسية من قياس عملي و تحليلي ) في جمع البيانات الهندسية اللازمة لحل المشكلة
والأدوات: وهى 1- المعلومات التطبيقية ( مواصفات - معادلات ) 2-الوسائل الاقتصادية (في المال والوقت ) 3- أدوات القياس اللازمة للعمل.
وهذه الأشياء ( الفكر والأدوات ) تعتبر البنية الأساسية للمهندس وعن طريق هذه البنية الأساسية ومع توفيق الله أولا يستطيع المهندس أن يترجم الهندسة إلى تصميمات وأعمال يستفيد منها الناس 0 وان لم يستكمل المهندس هذه البنية الأساسية فيجب أن يبحث عنها ليستكملها 0
إن مقدرة المهندس على تحويل مشكله فنية إلى مسألة هندسية حسابية ذات بيانات واقعية يمكن التعامل معها ومعالجتها بالطرق الهندسية لهي الخبرة الحقيقية للمهندس. ويحتاج المهندس في أي حالة إلى التأكد من حقيقة المشكلة وفهمها على حقيقتها بالقياسات والتحليل الدقيق 0
ومن هذه النقطة ( الفحص والقياسات الواقعية ) يبدأ عمل المهندس الحقيقي 
ولنضرب مثالين بسيطين 0
1-المثال الأول
جاء احد الملاك إلى مهندس معماري وطلب منه رسم تصميم لمنزل يريد بناءه فأول ما يهم المهندس المعماري في هذه الحالة هو رسم الأرض المساحي وان يطابق الرسم على الأرض برؤيتها لتلافي مشكلات كثيرة في التصميم ثم يعرف شروط ومواصفات البلدية والإسكان للبناء في هذه المنطقة ثم يسجل متطلبات صاحب الأرض في التصميم ( عدد الغرف - الأدوار - الحمامات 0000) ثم يبدأ في عمل تصميم أولى (رسم ) حسب ما جمع من معلومات ثم يراجع الرسم مع احد المهندسين المدني المشتغلين في هذه المنطقة ( حتى لا يصمم مرتين ) ثم يراجع التصميم مع صاحب الأرض ويدخل التعديلات النهائية على التصميم ثم يقوم بتحبيره0 وكتابه جميع الملاحظات الفنية والمواصفات على الرسم والاحتفاظ بنسخه منه ( أو الأصل ) 0
2- المثال الآخر:
جاء صاحب سيارة إلى مهندس ميكانيكا سيارات وقال سيارتي تصرف بترول زيادة عن المعدل المعروف فما هي المشكلة ؟
ففي هذه الحالة يجب أن يرى المهندس السيارة أولا ويعرف حالتها العامة ( جمع بيانات واقعية وقياسات ) مثل التشغيل الأولى للمحرك - لون وحاله العدم الخارج من السيارة 0 ثم يجرب السيارة في مشوار بسيط يتأكد فيه من صرف البنزين ثم يراجع ما يتصل بإحراق الوقود ( البساتم والضغط فيها - شراره الاحتراق ولونها - الكربريتر - طلمبة البنزين - خط الراجع للبنزين 0000 وهكذا ) ولعله أثناء اختبار هذه الأجزاء المتعلق بتغذية الوقود واحتراقه يصل إلى السبب في الصرف الزائد 0
إذن الأسلوب الهندسي الصحيح هو التأكد أولا من المشكلة ثم جمع بيانات وقياسات عنها ومنها ( باستخدام أدوات وطرق فنيه ) ثم تسجيلها ثم تبدأ في معالجة المشكلة هندسيا ( بعد حصر المشكلة في منطقه ضيقة ) وتتحرى أن يكون الحل من لمشكله قليل التكلفة ويعطى خدمه مناسبة لمده كافية 0
مشاكل غير هندسية لابد منها
في أثناء تأديتك لعملك كمهندس ستقابل بعض المشاكل الغير هندسية تحتاج منك لمعالجه مثل المشاكل الروتينية في الإدارة التي تعمل معها أو بعض المشاكل مع بعض الفنين أو الغير متخصصين أو التعامل مع إدارات ليست على المستوى الفني المناسب أو المستوى الإداري المناسب أو التعامل مع الزبائن ومعالجه هذه المشاكل تحتاج منك الثبات على
(1) تقيمك لمشاكل العمل. (2) وادآءك الفني. (3) الاستمرار في العمل .
ولكن هذه لا يكفي فالأمر يحتاج إلى سياسة للأمور وتكتسب هذه السياسة من استشارة المهندسين الكبار في التخصص وأهل الخبرة في نفس المجال والزملاء المتزنين ولذا داوم باستمرار على تحسين علاقتك بالإدارات العليا وتوسيع دائرة اتصالاتك واستعن بالله دائما وكن صاحب أخلاق طيبة وتحترم الناس ( ولو اختلفت معهم ) يحبك الناس ويعاونوك.
بقيت نقطة هامة يجب الاتنساها إلا وهى إلا تظن انك ممكن أن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل وفيه مشاكل كثيرة غير هندسية ويحتاج إلى كياسة وصبر باستمرار
يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

التخصص
إن قضيه التخصص في الهندسة في العالم أجمع هي تأصيل الخبرة الهندسية ( تراكمها سنوات بعد سنوات) والتمرس في جمع البيانات والقياسات وبالتالي التمرس في معالجه المشاكل هندسيا على مستوى عالي مع فهم التعامل مع الناس وذلك لخدمة تخصص محدد وهذه وحدها كافيه لجعل المهندس إنسانا واثقا في نفسه متمكنا من الأساليب الهندسية في تخصصه مطلعا على التطورات الحديثة في تخصصه متصلا بالشركات الخارجية والداخلية المشتركة معه في التخصص (قدر الامكان) مما يؤهله لعمل هندسي متميز. وعكس ذلك هو الخطر الحقيقي على المهندس أي أن يمارس تخصصا ليس من تخصصه كما رأينا مهندسا متخصص في الهندسة النووية يعمل في أقسام الصيانة في شركة لتصنيع الورق. ورأينا مهندسا متخصصا في هندسة الفلزات يتحمل مسؤوليات مهندس صيانة ميكانيكية. والسبب الحقيقي في خطورة أمر التخصص أن الإنسان بكثرة المعاشرة ( وبتكرار التعامل ) لمواضيع تخصصه يصبح ذو خبره هندسية في تخصصه لا تخطيء بإذن الله. وهذه الخبرة الهندسية في المهندس المتخصص تستلزم ممارسة التخصص لسنوات طويلة ومستمرة حتى يتمكن من استيعاب أصول وفروع تخصصه ولوازمها من التخصصات الأخرى حتى يصبح تصرفه الهندسي في تخصصه متوازنا. تبقى عندنا مشكله واقعية في هذا الشأن إلا وهى انك إذا اضطررت للعمل في غير تخصصك لاى أسباب اضطرارية فهل تهمل تخصصك ولا تمارسه ؟ نقول لك وبملأ الفاه......لا 
احذر أن تترك تخصصك ولا تمارسه ولو بدون أجر هذا بالاضافه لعملك وأن مآلك أن ترجع إليه يوما من الأيام والله معك.
والآن كيف تكتسب الخبرة في تخصصك 
إن عمليه الإتقان في الأعمال ( وهى الهدف الرئيسي للمهندس ) لا يتأتى إلا بتكرار الممارسة للأعمال. وأثناء هذا التكرار والممارسة يكون التنفيذ الواقعي والتطبيق التفصيلي للمبادىء العلمية الصحيحة فتزداد الخبرة وتتقدم عملية الإتقان. وعمليه التكرار لممارسة العملية في حد ذاتها تستلزم أن يكون المهندس ذو تخصص واحد حتى يستطيع إتقان العمل بتكرار ممارسته.ولكن يلاحظ أن عمليه تكرار الممارسة لا تكون دائما بنفس الظروف بل تتغير الظروف باستمرار وتزداد الصعوبة في كثير من الحالات مما يستدعى من المهندس الصبر والمثابرة لإتمام الأعمال ومن ثم استخلاص النتائج والدروس والخبرات. وهناك بعض النصائح لكى تكتسب خبرات جديده باستمرار في تخصصك وهى:-
1-حاول باستمرار الاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره في تخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة .
2- حاول التعرف على الخبرات الهندسيه الكبيره فى تخصصك (مهندسين - فنيين قدامى - دكاتره فى التخصص ) وداوم على استشارتهم وزيارتهم باستمرار وكذلك نقابه المهندسين وتابع نشاطاتها (انما العلم بالتعلم ومن اهل الخبرة ) 
3- داوم على زيارة المشاريع المنفذة في تخصصك كلما امكن و كذلك زيارة مراكز البحث العلمي (عن طريقه الاصدقاء ) و مراكز برائات الاختراعات للتعرف على التقدم المهندس في التخصص 0
4- ضروره متابعه سوق المعدات المحلي و الورش ( انواع - اسعار ) المتصلة بتخصصك و ضرورة معرفه أسعار السلع الهندسية وقيم الخدمات الهندسية 0
5- ضروره اتقان لغه اجنبيه تساعدك على الاطلاع المستمر على الكتالوجات والنشرات الخاصه بالشركات الاجنبيه 0
6- تابع باستمرار المجلات الهندسيه المتصله بتخصصك 0
7- كن على صله بالشركات المعروفه محليا وخارجيا ( ان امكن) في تخصصك وكون علاقات وصلات معهم 
8- تابع باستمرار الكتب في تخصصك وليكن لك كتاب واحد كل سنه تنتهي منه واحتفظ بالمراجع في تخصصك لانها تنفع جدا عند الاحتياج .
9- واخيرا داوم على تسجيل المعلومات والرسومات التى ترسمها والتى تحصل عليها اثناء عملك وقم بحفظها بطريقه منظمه ولا تكسل ابدا في حفظها وتسجيلها وستعرف قيمه ذلك اذا داومت على جمع المعلومات الهندسيه لسنوات عده 0
كيف تثبت وجودك كمهندس 
اول شئ يجب ان ترعاه لكى يحترمك الناس ان تكون ذو خلق وان يكون مظهرك يدل على مهنتك وبالاخص في اثناء العمل فيكون لك لباس خاص بالعمل يراعى ظروف البيئه للمكان ويحقق مبادء السلامه مع احتفاظك بأدوات القياس الرئيسيه معك في تحركك لاستخدامها في الواقع
ودائما تتحلى بالصدق والامانه والكياسه في التعامل مع الكبير والصغير فيحترمك الناس ولا تهين احد ولكن عرف بخطأه بعد التأكد من ذلك وصحح له تصرفه (بينك وبينه ان امكن) وكن دائما ناصحا امين للجميع واياك والاختلاف مع المهندسين الاخرين امام الناس فانه يشمت الناس فيك وفيهم ولاتمن على الناس بقدراتك فهؤلاء اهم اسباب تالب الناس عليك وكرهم لك 0
اما من ناحيه العمل فيجب ان تكون صاحب تتخصص 0ويجب ان تستعين بالفنى المناسب الذى ينفذ لك ما تريد حسب الرسم والمواصفات المطلوبه ويجب ان تعرف تقيس عمله خطوه بخطوه حتى تتم الخطوات التنفيذيه بالطريق الموجوده فتاتى باذن الله بالنتيجه المرجوه للعمل 0
ويجب ان تراعي موضوع القراءه باستمرار في تخصصك وتراقب الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخصصك وتقارنها بما وصل اليه مجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه مهل ميكنم الاستفاده من هذه الاتجاهات الجديده في مجتمعك هذا بدون الاضرار بقواعده ( من دين وعادات وتقاليد وبيئه واقتصاد ) ون أهم الأشياء فى أدائك للعمل هو أن تقسم العمل الذى تود أن تقوم به هندسيا الى هدف واضح للعمل (تصميم-دراسه -مشكله -صيانه معده ...وهكذا )*ثم تجمع المعلومات الفنيه الاوليه من العمل نفسه بقياسات واقعيه وبمعلومات دقيقه فيخرج عندك صوره دقيقه عن المشكله ثم تحدد خطوات حلها ( بعد مقارنه الطرق المختلفه للحل ).كل خطوه تدرسها منفصله وهكذا حتى تصل بنظام الى الحل الأمثل .
فمثلا عند أختيار مولد كهربائى للمدينهالجامعيه يحتاج الأمر لجمع المعلومات الأوليه عن المبنى أو المبانى (عدد الغرف -وعدد اللمبات وقوتها )والخدمات الخاصه بالمبانى ( طلمبه مياه -المطبخ -المسجد ) تقدير الأجهزه التى ممكن أن يستخدمها الطلبه أو العاملين فى المبنى (الضروريه فقط )معرفه الأستهلاك الكهربى الحقيقى من الخط العمومى .بعد ذلك يوضع معامل أمان يراعى الا يستخدم المولد بالطاقه القصوى له ويعطى المدينه الجامعيه نسبه من الأستهلاك الحقيقى بين 60-70% تقريبا ثم توضع تصميمات لوحات الحمايه الخاصه بالمولد ومفاتيح التحويل وغير ذلك من اللوازم لحفظ المولد .
ثم تبدأ مرحله ثانيه وهى جمع المعلومات الأوليه عن المتوفر فى السوق ثم وضع شروط مناقصه لشراء المولد لتتقدم شركات من السوق بالمولدات المطبقه للواصفات ،وهذه المعلومات الأوليه يكون فيها القدرات المتوفره فى السوق من المولدات نوعيه الوقود المستخدم -امكانيات المولدات من الحمايه والأسعار ....وهكذا وكل خطوه من هؤلاء تحتاج الى تفاصيل لكى يأتى أختيار المولد المناسب للغرض الطلوب وللظروف المحيطه فعليا بالمشكله ويوفر فى المال والوقت .ولا تنسى عزيزى المهندس دائما أن العده (المعدات والادوات نصف الشغل ) فاختار المناسب منها فنيا لك خاصه اوللاعمال التى تقوم بها عامه "ولاتسترخص ". 
واذا أرت أن تستعين بالمقاولين فى تنفيز الأعمال الكبيره فضع كراسه مواصفات تحدد المواصفات الفنيه والوقت . وأدرس مستوى أداء هؤلاء المقاولين وسمعتهم من أعمال أدوها قبل أن تختار المناسب منهم . ويجب أن تشرف على المقاولين يوميا حتى تضمن تحقيق الشروط الهندسيه الوضوعه فى كراسه المواصفات ولا تضغط بشده فى التنفيذ ولكن حاول أن تساعد فى الوصول الى الأنسب ولا تتراخى فى الاشراف فان ذلك يؤدى فى النهايه الى خروج العمل على غير المستوى الذى يليق بك كمهندس متخصص .وأما اذا كنت فى هيئه أو مصنع او اداره فان فهمك لحقيقه المطلوب منك كمهندس فى هذه الوظيفه فى هذا المصنع أوالأداره واتباعك لسياسه ثابته فى التعامل مع الناس وفهم الظاهر منهم والباطن (فهمك لظاهرهم وباطنهم )وأجعل دائما سياستك ( والتى جربناها ووجدناها ناجحه ) كالآتى :
1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات ).
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .
3- أكتسب خبره بتكتم وساعد الجميع قدر الامكان ولا تعاد أحدا (فان الذى يكيد لك يقع كيده فى نحره باذن الله. 
وأخيرا أعلم أن الهندسه فن مستواه عالى وليس سلعه للبيع لمن يدفع بقيت لك عندى نقطه هامه عن صراعات البشر فى الاعمال فأعلم أن أهم مشاكل العاملين فى الادارات والهيئات والمصانع والمشروعات هى الصراع المستمر ويأتى هذا الصراع عاده من اختلاف أهداف الناس فهذا يريد منصب المدير وهذا يريد علاوه سريعه (بدون أستحقاق ) وهذا يريد بدل سفر ( بدون أستحقاق )وهذا يريد ان لا تنجح فى عملك وهذا يريدأن تفشل وينجح هو وهذا يتبع فلان وشلته فيأخذ ترقيه وهذا له واسطه وسيرسل فى بعثه وهو لا يستحقها وهكذا ...وذلك لأن النفوس نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ماهم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟
الحقيقه أن حصيله تجربتى (وكل انسان يرى بمنظاره ) أنه اذا اتضح هدفك وارتبط بالله باستمرار فانك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفك باستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيه قياده الفنيين والعمال .باختصار تفهم الرسم السفلى كى تعرف أنه مطلوب منك أن تفهم حقيقه وظيفتك (هل مطلوب ان تعمل كمهندس أم المطلوب شىء آخر ) ومطلوب منك أن تفهم ظاهر الناس وباطنهم وأن تعرف كيف تتعامل معهم ومع ارتباطك بالله باستمرار ووضوح هدفك ستمر ان شاء الله من كل هذه المشاكل .فهل أدركت هذه النقطه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

كيف تدير عملك 
أعلم أيها المهندس الغايه أن الأعمال الهندسيه لا تتم الا بوجود فريق هندسي متكامل وبدون هذا الفريق لايمكن ان يتم عمل هندسي متكامل ويكون موقعك في هذا الفريق هو الاعداد المتكامل للاعمال (من رسومات - وقياسات - وجمع معلومات - ودراسات ) ومن ثم الاشراف على التنفيذ هذه الاعمال الهندسيه بواسطه الفريق فلا تحالف السنن وتنتقض من فريقك (او تلغيه) واسس عملك على اسس تتم وتوفق ان شاء الله
كيف تختار فريقك
وينقسم هذا الامر الى نوعين من الفرق حسب طبيعه العمل فان كان معلك في التصميم والدراسه فيحتاج الى فريق خاص يختلف عن ذلك الفريق الذي يحتاج اليه اذ كنت تعمل في التشغيل او التنفيذ او الصيانه
(1) فريق التصميم والدراسه :
وهذا الفريق يحتاج الى مهندسين جدد او ما زالوا يدرسوا في كليه الهندسه وذلك للاحتياجات لاستخدام الاصول والعلميه والقايسات العمليه اسسا وذلك لاتمام العمل ومع جزءمن الخبره العمليه في اعمال التصميم والدراسات وهذا الجزء يستعان به في بعض الخبرات الفنيه القديمه (من مهندسين او دكاتره او فنيين كبار قدامى) وستقابل بعض المشاكل في الاستعانه بهؤلاء ولكن عليك بالبحث عن الطرق المناسب للحصول على بعض خبراتهم بالبذل المادى أو بغيره عن الطرق المناسبه .وعليه فان فريق التصميم يتكون أساسا من أثنين من المهندسين الحديثى التخرج المجدين (نصف تفرغ ) ومهندس قديم(خبير )وأحد الخبرات الفنيه القديمه فى نفس التخصص (بدون تفرغ) .
2- فريق التشغيل أوالتنفيذ والصيانه :
فى هذا التوع من الاعمال يحتاج أكثر الى الخبره الفنيه أساسا لاتمام الاعمال مع بعض الخبره العمليه الفنيه فى هذا المجال .لذا يستعان فى هذه الاعمال بفنى جيد يفهم ويطيع وينفذ العمل باخلاص ودقه (متفرغ )واثنين من الفنيين الشباب لمساعدته (متفرغين )ويكون هو المسؤل تماما عن جميع أعمال الشباب هؤلاء فنيا واداريا .وعليه فان فريق التشغيل أوالتنفيذ أوالصيانه (وأن كثر أوكبر حجم عمل التشغيل أوالتنفيذ أوالصيانه ) فيجب أن يتكون الفريق من أحد الفنيين الجيدين المطيعين المخلصين فى العمل مع اثنين مساعدين حديثى التخرج وأعلم أن تحديد فريقك يحدد مسؤليه تنفيذ الاعمال فى هذا الفريق وحده ويسهل عليك تحديد مسؤليات الآخرين عن جهات مساعده أومعاونه فى الاعمال ( قد تحتاج الاستعانه ببعض الورش الجيده أوالفنيين الجيدين فى بعض الأعمال فهؤلاء يعتبروا ضمن الفريق وان لم يكونوا موظفين معك ) .
معامله فريقك
أخى المهندس ان التعامل مع الفنيين والعمال يحتاج أن تحترمهم وتعطيهم حقوقهم قدر الامكان ( وبحدود معينه ) فيحترموك وويطيعوك ولا تبين أخطائهم للناس فيكرهوك ولاتؤلبهم على بعض ولاتخف منهم فانهم لن يؤدوا عملا جيدا بدونك ( طالما أنك عادلا متقنا لعملك ) ولا تغفل عن متابعه اعمالهم ومراجعه قياستهم فى كل وقت ولاتقبل "تمام " الا بعد المراجعه الدقيقه وكافئهم على حسن أعمالهم ولاتؤنبهم كثيرا على أخطائهم ولكن سجلها لهم بينك وبينهم ولاتتركهم يؤخروك عن تسليم الاعمال فى ميعادها واضطرهم الى ذلك أوأستبدلهم أن عطلوك عمدا عن آداء عملك فى الوقت المناسب واستعن بالله ولاتعجز والله معك 

كيف تجهز لعمل هندسى 
ان الاعمال الهندسيه تختلف عن بعضها البعض كما سترى والذى يحدد لك الطريق السؤال الآتى :
ماهوالعمل الهندسى المطلوب
وسنستعرض مع بعض انواع الاعمال الهندسيه حتى نتفهم هذه الاعمال ومستلزملتها
(1) الدراسات الفنيه :
وهي اعلى مستوى للاعمال الهندسيه والتى تحتاج الى خبره طويله وكبيره في مجال هذه الدراسه وعاده يتكون فريق الدراسات من مجوعه من المهندسين ( بالاضافه الى خيرهم حسب متطلبات الدراسه ) يرأسهم اكثرهم خبره ويحتاجون الى جمع البيانات والقياسات والاختبارات اللازمه لاتمام الدراسه الفنيه المطلوبه مع الاعتماد اساسا على المعلومات التطبيقيه ( من كاتالوجات الشركات المصنعه ) ومن الدراسات السابقه ( وبالاخص الحديث فيها )
(2)التصميم :
وهو العمل الذي يؤديه فريق صغير (حسب حجم التصميم) ويتكون من مهندس ذو خبره في التصميم (في العمل المطلوب) مع اثنين من المهندسين ورسام ومسجل ويعتمد مهندس التصميم اساسا على المعلومات التى يحصل عليها من الكاتالوج الحديث للشركات ومن مكتبات الاختراعات (توجد عاده في وزاره الصناعه او وزاره البحث العلمي) مع المعلومات التطبيقيه (ابحاث -معادلات - عمليه - اعمالتصميم شارك فيها ) بالاضافه الى جمع البيانات الواقعيه وما يلزم من الاختبارات العمليه لكي يوافق التصميم الظروف الواقعيه 
(3) اعمال الاشراف على التركيب :
مثل تركيب المحطات والمصانع والماكينات باشكالها ويتكون فريق التركيب من مهندس مشرف ومساعد فنى او اكثر كطرق ومقاوله وتركيب او اكثر مع فريقه كطرف ثاني ويقوم المهندس بالاشراف هو ومساعديه بالاشراف على التركيب الذي يقوم به المقاول طبقا لمواصفات التركيب الذي يقوم به المقاول طبقا لمواصفات الشركه المصنعه والتصميمات الموضوعه من قبل المكتب الاستشارى (مثل تركيب المعدات- تركيب المساكن الجاهزه الخ ......
(4) اعمال التنفيذ :
وفي هذه الاعمال يقوم بالتنفيذ (او التركيب) فريق هندسي كبير ذو امكاينات ويتكون من مهندس مدير ومهندسي تنفيذ (اثنين او اكثر حسب احتياج العمل) ومجموعه من الفنيه بالاضافه الىعدد من العمال والمعدات اللازمه ومثال ذلك اعمال البناء الكبيره واعمال الانتاج في الورش وكذلك اعمال الانتاج في المصانع 
(5) اعمال الصيانه :
والحقيقه ان اعمال الصيانه (والتى تقوم بها شركات خاصه او داخل هيئات او مصانع) وهي من اهم الاعمال الغنيه (الانتاج - التركيب - الخدمات الهندسيه) وكذلك المعدات بانواعها على اداء وظيفتها بطريقه سليمه ومستمره مما له اكبر الاثر في نجاح المؤسسات واستمرارها لذلك يتكون فريق الصيانه في المؤسسات والمصانع من فرق متخصصه هندسيا حسب الحاجه (فريق صيانه ميكانيكيه - فريق صيانه كهربائيه - فريق صيانه مباني(صحي- ) وهكذا ) ويتكون فريق الصيانه المتخصص من مهندس متخصص ومعه عدد من الفنيه حسب احتياج الاعمال ويلزم اعمال الصيانه دائما مندوب مشتريات لقطع الغيار والمواد اللازمه لاعمال الصيانه وبغض العدد وكذلك لمتابعه بعض اعمال التجهيز في الورش الخارجيه (من تصنيع قطع غيار غير متوفره او ما شابه ذلك) 
وتعتبر الخطوه الثالثه التاليه هي اهم الخطوات في عمليه التجهيز لاى عمل هندسي صحيح :
اولا : تحديد العمل المطلوب بدقه :
ان تحديد نوع وحجم العمل الهندسي المطلوب بدقه (دراسه - تصميم - تنفيذ - صيانه ) هي اول خطوه من خطوات التجهيز لاى عمل هندسي هل سنقوم بدراسه تصميم هندسي او تركيب او تنفيذ او صيانه اواكثر من عمل من هذه الاعمال في آن واحد وبناءا على ذلك يترتب شكل فريق العمل الذي سيشاركك 
ثانيا: دراسه محيط العمل :
وتعتبر خطوه دراسه محيطه العمل وموقع العمل وواقعه (او دراسه المشكله المطلوب حلها ) ( في نفس المصنع او في ارض او في بحر او -- او ) وهذا الامر يحتاج الى دراسه الطريق من والى موقع المل (المواصلات النقل من والىى الموقع ) ثم دراسه البيئه المحيطه (الاداره التى يتتعامل معها - محيط العمل امن ورسنه - مقاولين - مراكز قطع الغيار - مراكز المواد المطلوبه - البيئه الاساسيه للعمل والوقود والكهرباء والخدمات ) وهذا لمعرفه مستلزمات العمل وهل سيكون العمل مسير ام لا ( هل تأخذ الاعمال نفس الوقت المعروف ام اكبر) ثمالبحث عن المعدات اللازمه لاداء العمل هل هي موجوده في موقع العمل ام لا واخيرا هل هناك العماله اللازمه لخدمه فريقالعمل الاساسي في الموقع ام لا 
ثالثا: دراسه طبيعه العمل نفسه :
والخطوه التاليه هي انفع ما يكون للمهندس لكي يؤدي عمله على الوجه الاكمل :
1- الحصول على المعلومات اللازمه والتكنولوجيا (التصميمات والرسومات)الخاصه بهذاالعمل 
2- دراسه موقع العمل الداخلي في داخل المصانع او المؤسات)وذلك هل الموقع مهئ والخدمات اللازمه له موجوده(ماء- كهرباء- وقود) تصريف وما الى ذلك لمعرفه توافر احتياجات العمل الغير متوفره من اناس او عمال فنيه او تجهيزات او معدات
3-عمل جدول اعمال ترتيب فيه الاعمال بطريقه تسلسله (ارتباطه )
4- اعداد رسومات الخاصه بالاعمال وجداول المواد اللازمه والعماله اللازمه (والمعدات الاضافيه انا أحتاج اليها)
5- عمل الاختبارات الاوليه فبل التنفيذ (اختبارمصادر الطاقه)- الاستهلاك اليومي للوقود - المياه اللازمه يوميا- اختبارات التربه - اختبارات المواد واى اختبارات اخرى لازمه )


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

ماذا لو كلفت بعمل فوق طاقتك !
ان تقدير حجم العمل المطلب تنفيذه وهل تستطيع القيام به مع فريقك المحدود ؟ لهو من اهم بنود العمل 
لذا نرى ان تحدد اولا حجم الاعمال المطلوبه ثم كم تحتاج من وقت ليتم (بعدالمشوره مع الفريق واهل الخبره ) ثم تقارن ذلك بامكانيات وامكانيات فريقك والموعد المطلوب الانتهاء فيه من الاعمال حسب طلب صاحب العمل (خاصاو مشترك) 

الفصل الثالث
تنفيذ الاعمال الهندسيه 
استنادا الى المعلومات السابقه المجدوله واى التكليف الرسمي المكتوب (او تعريف المسجل مع صاحب العمل)تبدأ عمليه التنفيذ بوضوح كالاتي:
1- توفير التمويل المالي اللازم لتيسير الاعمال (قبل شراء المواد في حاله ان تقوم انت كمسؤول عن المشروع بالشراء او بعد شراء المواد لكي تيسير الاعمال وتنفع أجور العماله والمعدات وماشابه ذلك
2- شراء المواد اللازمه للاعمال المطلوبه وتخزينها بجانب محل استخدامها (وليس شرط ان يكون محل العمال حيث يكون محل العمل حيث تكون هناك اعمال تجهيز او تصنيع تتم في خارج مكان التنفيذ النهائي ثم تنقل المواد المجهزه او المصنعه الى مكان التركيب) 
3- اما في حاله الشركات فيعتمد الامر الاداري بالعمل ويؤخذ الاذن اللازم بالسهر ( او الاضافي ) قبل العمل او يعتمد امر الحافز المالى لنأخذ الاعمال قبل بدء العمل وتستكمل الاجرآت اللازمه حتى اذا بدات في العمل تصبح حقوق العاملين محفوظه ولا تعتمد على الوعد بالفم 
4- ومن اهم الامور التأكد من الصلاحيه التنفيذيه فى مكان العمل فلا يكون هناك اعتراض او تدخل من جهه اخرى في العمل من داخل اوخارج فريق العمل والتأكد من كامل صلاحيتك في عمليه التنفيذ والا سيضطرب العمل ولن تستطيع تاييد عملك بالتسلسل المناسب في الوقت المناسب
5- مراجعه الاعمال باستمرار على التصميم الموجود او الشروط الفنيه حتى يخرج العمل مؤدى على الوجه الاكمل هندسيا 
6- في حاله قبولك كمقاولا هندسي فيجب ان يصرف 50% على الاقل من قيمه المقاولة لشراء المواد والبدء في العمل , ثم 25 % بعد استكمال التركيب (قبل التشغيل) او البناء وقبل التشطيب وتترك 25% للتسليم النهائي واقل من هذه الشروط يوقعك في مشاكل لاحصر لها 
وهذه بعض الامور التفصيليه مع بعض الامور العامه التى تعنيك على آداء العمال الهندسيه والحقيقه انك يجب ان تعرف ان تنفيذ الاعمال يحتاج لفرض نظام يلتزم به صاحب العمل حتى تستطيع ان تتم عملك وهذا النظام تضعه مع الفريق الهندسي على الوجه الاكمل ولكن للاسف في كثير من الاحوال لايمكن فرض هذا النظام الا بقوه معينه او بعد تعب شديد واذا تهاونت في هذه الاشياء التى ذكرناها لك فستعرف ما هو التعب النفسي والا رهاق وتدرك انك لن تؤدي عمل هندسي على الوجه الاكمل 
بقيت بعض النصائح الضروريه
1- لاتقم بعملين في وقت واحد فتفقد التركيز على الأثنين
2- لاترهق نفسك لان الاعمال الهندسيه تحتاج لانسان مرتب ذهنيا وليس مرهق ذهنيا وعضليا واذا ارهقت فلا تستمر في العمل حتى تستريح ذهنيا وعضليا 
3- لاتتردد فاعاده عمل لايوافق الشروط ولمواصفات فان من الناس اذا اخطأت يجعلك تعيد اي عمل
4- لاتستهين بملاحظات الناس 
5- لاتطلع الناس (غير فريقك) على تفاصيل عملك الى في الضروره 
6 تعمل الاصرار على الاصول التى ذكرناها وتقوم باعمال هندسيه حقيقيه 
7- باستمرار استعن بمحاسب وسجل حتى تضبط اعمالك 
8- كن مع الله يكن معك 
الخاتمه 
لقد راعينا في هذه الرسالة الخفيفه ان يكون التوجه عام وليس متخصصا او رقميا في الموضوعات او الامثله والسبب الحقيقي ان الرساله موجهه الى المهندسين عموما وليست لتخصص معين وليست لمستوى هندسي معين لذلك لم نرى من المناسب ان نعطي امثله دقيقه لان الاحتياج اساسا هو الى تبين خطوط عامه للمهندس حتى يمارسها ومن خلال تسجيل الاعمال وبالتطور وهذا مما يخدم المهندس كثيرا فقي التعامل مع الارقام وفي تطبيق المعلومات الهندسيه على الاعمال .........

والله ولى الهداية والتوفيق للجميع .......
الموضوع منقول للفائدة العلمية للجميع .....

أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............


----------



## مستر مهندس فهد (1 مارس 2009)

والله موضوع مهم جدآ والحمدلله اطلعت على كنوز كانت غائبة عني

رحمك الله و والديك وجزاكم الفردوس الأعلى.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الرد الكريم وبارك الله فيك ............


----------



## ahklak (2 مارس 2009)

lموضوع جيد لك جزيل الشكر الله يحفظك 
ارجو استفسار دقيق عن ماهوالعمل الهندسى المطلوب امتلة عن تحديد نوع وحجم العمل الهندسي المطلوب بدقه (دراسه - تصميم - تنفيذ - صيانه ) هي اول خطوه من خطوات التجهيز لاى عمل هندسي كيف سنقوم بدراسه تصميم
انتظر الرد سيدى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الرد الجميل وأرجو توضيح الأسئلة لكي نفهم مالذي تريد معرفته .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الرد الجميل وأرجو توضيح الأسئلة لكي نفهم مالذي تريد معرفته .........


----------



## hany_m_b (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل و هام و واقعى...... و ارجو التثبيت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الرد وبارك الله فيك ......


----------



## ابن سينا (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس "مهندس المحبة" بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد ,وهو جهد ذو قيمة وتتدافع علامات الإبداع وتتألق مظاهر التوق للمعرفة والحماس للتقدم والإزدهار بين جوانحه...حيّاك الله...والمقال قد ثُبت في قسم التعريب.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز على التثبيت وجازاك الله بالجنة بحول الله وقوته ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وأمد في عمرك وزادك من العلم الكثير الكثير .......


----------



## السامرائية (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
دمت في حفظ الرحمن وتوفيقه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك دينا و دنيا علما وعملا ..........


----------



## كاردوخ (8 مارس 2009)

ارواحنا فدائا ل الله


----------



## rahel (9 مارس 2009)

شكراجدا علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع والذي افادنا كثيرا جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله في أني أفدتكم وشكرا على الرد وبارك الله فيكم ...........


----------



## اراس الكردي (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي أراس وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## abbas qassim (21 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز ووفقك الله لفعل الخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أبريل 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور ............


----------



## وضاحة (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جيد لك جزيل الشكر الله يحفظك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على الرد ................


----------



## ابراهيم السويدان (26 أبريل 2009)

*التحية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه وبعد اشكركم على قبولي في هذا الموقع الجميل ,هل هناك دراسات :3:عليا .نكوووووووووووونين مشكووووووووووورين :3::6:لكم .ابراهيم الخلوف السويدان :6:​


----------



## ابراهيم السويدان (26 أبريل 2009)

(وجائت سكرت الموت بالحق) ابراهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم محمد خلف كحيط السويدان


----------



## ابراهيم السويدان (26 أبريل 2009)

نادر الكبيسي السويدان يرحب بكم


----------



## ابراهيم السويدان (26 أبريل 2009)

:6:نادر السويدان بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد ادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق وشكراً :6:
ابراهيم السويدان .جزاكم الله على جميل مساهماتكم في هذ1 الموقع .مع تكه الدلي :5:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ومنور الموقع بوجودك وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع ........


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (30 أبريل 2009)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## م\محمد عبد الراضى (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عاى هذا الموضع الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع بوجودك ............


----------



## م.صلاح احمد سعيد (3 مايو 2009)

يمكن لو اقول شكرا ؟ فانها لا تكفي مجهودك 
ولكني اقول جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور بوجودك معانا كافي .........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (17 مايو 2009)

دامت أبداعاتك يامبدع ..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## ابونهى (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمرور ومنور .............


----------



## athersaeed1970 (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الشيق مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنور الموضوع ..............


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله قيكم ـ و أتمني من كل من لديه حصاد هندسي أن بعطينا زكاته


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ..............


----------



## starshine238 (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكى يا بشمهندسه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ..........


----------



## الطويل (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الذى يذكر فتشكر عليه 
ربنا يحفضك من كل شر


----------



## على منصورى (25 مايو 2009)

اسأل الله ان يجعل جهدك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم تزيغ الابصار وتبلغ القلوب الحناجر.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## ahmad ezz (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وزاد الله من امثالك 
وجعل ذلك العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
انه ولى ذلك وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## طالب كيميائي ع (31 مايو 2009)

تسلم أخوي على هذا الموضع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيكم أجمعين .........


----------



## جورجينا كيماوي (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع واقعي وجميل أرجو من الجميع الأستفاده


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة ...........


----------



## مها حامد (8 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك علي الموضوع القيم ولكن بالنسبة لوعملت في دون تخصصي وهذا بالفعل انني اعمل في مجال هندسي غير تخصصي لااستطيع اخذ خبرة او اتابع في مجال تخصصي الأصلي لعدم وجود الوقت ولصعوبة التواصل بمكان لاتعمل به واعتقد الكلام في هذه النقطة صعب التحقيق ونظرى شوية وشكراً


----------



## عبدالال (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوره اختي المهندسه المحبه على هالموضوع


----------



## عبدالال (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوره اختي المهندسه المحبه على هالموضوع وان


----------



## عبدالال (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع واتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه 
بس لو سمحت لو تكتب موضوع عن الفرق بين الروفيسور الكيميائي والمهندس الكيميائي مع مرتب كل منهما وطبيعة عملهما؟ وشكرا


----------



## عبدالال (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخوي وماقصرت على هالموضوع واتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه
بس ابي منك لو سمحت تكتب موضوع عن الفرق بين البروفيسور الكيميائي والمهندس الكيميائي واين مكان عمل كل منهما والراتب الشهري الذي يحصل عليه كل منهما بالشهر؟
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وأود أن أقول لك الفرق وهو أن البروفيسور الكيميائي هو مهندس كيميائي بالأصل إذا كان عنده شهادة هندسة وقد أخذ ماجستير ودكتوراه وبعدها بدأ بتقديم بحوث في المؤتمرات ومشاريع تفيد في تقديم التطور الهندسي في مكان العمل والذي يكون الجامعة على الأكثر أما المهندس الكيميائي فهو المهندس العادي والذي يعمل في أي مكان والفرق في الراتب يكون راتب المهندس العادي بين 700$ إلى 900$ أما البروفيسور فبين 1500$ إلى 2000$ أما إذا كان لديه شهادة علوم فهو يختلف عن المهندس العادي بالراتب أما البروفيسور فأعتقد نفس الراتب ومنور أخي العزيز ...........


----------



## ehab_hassan (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## senior-student (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الذي زين متصفحي بالورود ...........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة ................


----------



## osama_civil (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المضوع المفيد.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يامهندس المحبة


----------



## reda555 (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس كنترول


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

منورين أخوتي الأعزاء .........


----------



## nada_21 (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنورين ..........


----------



## kahrbjya (13 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## عماد بخيت (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك موضوع جميل ...........
دا ينظر الفني الي المهندس نظرة حقد و يعتبر الفني نفسه افهم من المهندس .
ارجو تفسير هذه الظاهرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
بالنسبة لنظرة الفني تكون نظرة حقد طبعا تكون تبعا لنفسية الفني وأخلاقه وليس جميع الفنيين
أما لماذا فهناك أسباب منها منصب المهندس والمهندس يتكون لديه خبرة علمية وعملية بمرور الزمن لكن الفني تكون لديه خبرة عملية يمكنه التفاخر بها في بداية توظيف المهندس ولكن مع مرور الوقت وزيادة خبرة المهندس الجديد فسوف يرجع الفني إلى الوراء مع خبرته لأن المهندس سوف يكون أعلم منه في الكثير من الأمور التي يجهلها على الخبرة الكبيرة التي تعلمها والدروس الكثيرة التي درسها وسوف تكون كلمة المهندس هي التي تمشي في الكثير من الأمور وذلك طبعا بالأعتماد على الخبرة وتطوير الذات الهندسي وليس تمشية يوم عمل والذهاب إلى البيت بدون ملاحظة المشاكل والمساعدة في حلها لكي نكون خبرة عملية في موقع العمل أضافة للخبرة العلمية التي درسها المهندس من الكلية ومن الكتب الخارجية أو النت وإلى ما ذلك وأي أستفسار أني حاضر للأجابة ....


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

:28:والله موضوع مهم جدآ وجري ء وغير مطروق 
جازاك الله خيرا :77:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## الهندسة طريقي (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رسالة شكر*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي :7:مهندس المحبة:7:...الله يرضى عليك ف الدنيا والاخره ..كلامك صحيح م100%..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك ومنورنا في أي وقت .......


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_عاشت ايدك على هذا الموضوع وادامكم الله لنا ذخرنا_​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور .......


----------



## futa_eng (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وباركك الرحمن حقا انه موضوع مهم ورائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

منور الموضوع دوما وكل الهلا فيك ........


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 أغسطس 2009)

منور الموضوع وشكرا على المرور .............


----------



## نسائم (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بلغك الجنة على هذه النصائح الرائعة


----------



## دويكات (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومشكور جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*والله موضوع مهم جدآ والحمدلله اطلعت على كنوز كانت غائبة عني

رحمك الله و والديك وجزاكم الفردوس الأعلى.*​


----------



## وليد ابو سعده (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد احتاج الى اصدقاء للتعارف والتعلم منهم وللرد على بعض الاسئلة بشأن الهندسة التي ادرسها اخوكم وليد ابو سعده


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

_مشكور اخي على الجهود وانت معودنا على الابداع_​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيك وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وليد ابو سعده قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد احتاج الى اصدقاء للتعارف والتعلم منهم وللرد على بعض الاسئلة بشأن الهندسة التي ادرسها اخوكم وليد ابو سعده



كل الهلا فيك أخي وليد وإن شاء الله كل الأعضاء أصدقاء وأخوان لك في مسيرتك الهندسية ومنور القسم بوجودك معنا ..........


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل و يستحق القرائة بتمعن ..

بآآآآرك الله فيك على النقل الرائع .. يكفي انك من اتيت به هنآ .. 
لا حرمك الله آلآجر .. و جزا الله خير كاتبة الاصلي ..

مودتي
ملآعب الآسنة ’’


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين .........


----------



## يقظان النعيمي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس المحبه ونحن والله كمهندسين ممنونين منك كثيرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وهذه نعمة أنكم تدعولي فبارك الله فيك ووفقكم لكل خير أنه سميع مجيب ...


----------



## AL7beeb (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على كرمك لنا واتحافنا بالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## eng.Om (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
مشكور اخي*​


----------



## hajla (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك 
موضوع مهم جدا قرأته وان شاء الله سوف أطرحه في مكتبة الهندسة في الجامعه التي أدرس فيها


----------



## اطياف قاسم (11 نوفمبر 2009)

والله موضوع ممتاز ومجهود رائع ومتميز 
والله اتحفتنا بأبداعاتك
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية
تقبل مروري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...........


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## راشدة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم نسيت اننى مهندس


----------



## عمرو قشطه (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الكيمياء في دمي (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع.... فهذه المعلومات يجب ان يستند اليها اي مهندس ناجح...... فهما كان واصل من المعرفة والعلوم وينقصه مثل هذه المبادئ سيجد صعوبه في كثير من اللحظات.....والتوفيق اولا واخيرا من الله...... الله يجزيك الخير يا اخونا المحب


----------



## happinessday (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وبجميع زملائي في قسسم الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## genius leader (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الثري الرائع 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لنا فيك وازدادك علما وايمانا


----------



## مهندس مصر (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع وهام خصوصا فى الفترة الحالية 
سأواصل معكم بإذن الله بعد الامتحانات


----------



## سنا الأمل (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولي عودة لتكملة الموضوع


----------



## الموصلية (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع الشامل بتعريف المهندس
الصراحة اتعلمت اشياء ماكانت تخطر على بالي اني مهندسة بس هسة عرفت معنى الهندسة

اتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------



## ysysy (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## Le_Chemistien (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالفعل الألفاظ معانى القلوب فجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الشيقة والتى تنم عن الإخلاص فى إفادة الآخرين وأرجوا من الله أن يجعلها ذخرا لك إلى يوم القيامه


----------



## المهندس كاروان (31 يناير 2010)

*شكر*

يا حبيبي بارك الله فيك
انا سوف اتخرج هذه السنة ولكن احس اني لم اكتفي بالدراسة
احس ان اساتذتي لم ياخذونا على محمل الجد
انا من العراق 
وطموحاتي كبيرة اكبر بكثير مما علموني اساتذتي واني خائف ان لا احقق هذه الطموحات لان اساسي في الكلية لم يكن على مستوى يجعلني مؤهلا الى ان اصل الى طموحاتي 
وارى فكرك الواسع في هذا المجال ارجو النصيحة؟؟​


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (2 فبراير 2010)

lموضوع جيد لك جزيل الشكر الله يحفظك


----------



## أبو_أحمد (24 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا وجهد مأجور عليه بإذن الله.


----------



## angel2009 (24 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع وكانت المقدمة فيها وصف حقيقي لحال المهندس في بلادنا العربية 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asma_28 (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم على الرغم من اني مازلت على مقاعد الدراسة الا انني اجد في كلماتك هذه من مفاتيح العلم والتقدم والافادة الكثير اتمنى ان تنفعني وانا على يقين بذلك جزاك الله خيراواتم عليك العلم والمعرفة فعلا موضوع جميل ومتميز


----------



## محمد بسبس (17 مارس 2010)

والله موضوع جامد جدا


----------



## نعيم البديري (17 مارس 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولقد اثار اعجابي مابدات به الموضوع من مقدمة لانها تعكس صورة واقعية
للضروف التاريخية التي مر بها المهندس العربي وخصوصا اذا زاول عمله في بلده العربي شكرا جزيلا لك ودمت لنا علما
من الاعلام وكنزا لاينضب.
*


----------



## وردةالحياة (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ^_^ بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير علي هذا المجهود الرررررررئعه في توصيل المعلومة القيمه من جهتي فقد افادتني جدااااا شكراا


----------



## محمود التوربينى (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العض الجميل


----------



## رمضان عبد العظيم (18 مارس 2010)

*مصر بورسعيد*

شكرا الموضوع هام جدا


----------



## كمال كاظم (2 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على هذه المقدمة الجميلة


----------



## mondy ahmed (4 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حيد شكررررررررررا


----------



## sariiii (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## golden hunter (20 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جااااامد ما شاء الله .
بارك الله فيك و نفع بك الجميع


----------



## eng sasa 2012 (24 أبريل 2010)

كلام ممتاز جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almihamdi (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blue flower (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع بجد مهم جدا جدا جدااا
ربنا يبارك لحضرتك


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 مايو 2010)

*. وشكرا لك على جهودك*


----------



## كريم قابيل (10 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز شكرا لمجهودك ولعطائك ان ما ينفع الناس يمكس فى الارض واما الزبذ فيذهب جفائا


----------



## منار قح (27 يونيو 2010)

*وضعت يدك على الجرح*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر انا مهندسة جديدة وحدثت معي مشاكل كثيرة نظرا لقلة خبرتي واضطرني ذلك لترك العمل بصراحة جاء موضوعك عالوجع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

كل الهلا فيكم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2010)

منور أخي العزيز ..........


----------



## sohail-1 (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## aelshenity (10 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع
*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2010)

منورين الموضوع ...........


----------



## هاجس اليمن (16 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الله الامة السلامية والعربية


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (16 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 3yash (17 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع رائع*

اخى الكريم جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك..........
وانصحك اخى بالعمل على وضع هذ الكلام الرائع فى كتيب والعمل على نشره لمزيد من النفع ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 يوليو 2010)

إن شاء الله أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## norel (21 يوليو 2010)

فى هندسة القاهره فسم اتصالات وقسم كهرباء وقسم حاسبات يبدء التخصص فى كل منهم على حدى من اول سنة وليس التخصص فى اخر سنتين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2010)

هذا يعتمد على الكلية طبعا ولكن الدروس الأساسية التي سوف تعمل بها في المجال العملي سوف يكون في أخر سنتين على الأكثر أما السنة الأولى والثانية فيوجد فيها دروس تخصص ولكن ستكون أبتدائية لما سوف تقرأه وتمارسه في السنتين الأخيرتين وبالتوفيق للجميع ...


----------



## samir2009405 (21 يوليو 2010)

*ماساه المهندس حديث التخرج*

الموضوع مكررررررررررر يا اخى العزيز ومع كل احترامىىىىىىىى ده كله كلام نظررى صعب قوى تنفذه فى الدول الناميه اللى زيينااا
لو عاوز صح تتكلم كنت اتكلمت عن المهندسين بتوع الشهادات واازاى يقدروا يتعاملو مع الحياه العمليه والفنيين اللى مش بيبقو مقدرينهم وبهدله المهندس حديث التخرج وسط الفنيين والصنايعيه عقبال لما يفهم ده ان فهم منهم اصلالا حضرتك اتكلمت عن كل حاجه بس للاسف متكلمتش عن ازاى فعلا تقدر تحقق الكلام ده وسط الحياه الهندسيه اللى فى مصر اللى نادرا لما تلاقى مكان بيطبق مفهوم المهندسين صح وان الفنى فنى والمهندس مهندس صدقنى نفسى الاقى حد يلاقى حل للمشكله دى انا مهندس خريج 2009 ولحد وقتنا هذا مش قادر ولا اتعلم حاجه من الفنييين ولا قدار اقودهم ومش عارف اوصل لحل بجد ياريت تتكلم عن الواقع مش الجانب الاكاديمى لان كلام حضرتك زى اللى درسناه بالظبط ومش استفدنا منه بحاجه وعذراااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2010)

samir2009405 قال:


> الموضوع مكررررررررررر يا اخى العزيز ومع كل احترامىىىىىىىى ده كله كلام نظررى صعب قوى تنفذه فى الدول الناميه اللى زيينااا
> لو عاوز صح تتكلم كنت اتكلمت عن المهندسين بتوع الشهادات واازاى يقدروا يتعاملو مع الحياه العمليه والفنيين اللى مش بيبقو مقدرينهم وبهدله المهندس حديث التخرج وسط الفنيين والصنايعيه عقبال لما يفهم ده ان فهم منهم اصلالا حضرتك اتكلمت عن كل حاجه بس للاسف متكلمتش عن ازاى فعلا تقدر تحقق الكلام ده وسط الحياه الهندسيه اللى فى مصر اللى نادرا لما تلاقى مكان بيطبق مفهوم المهندسين صح وان الفنى فنى والمهندس مهندس صدقنى نفسى الاقى حد يلاقى حل للمشكله دى انا مهندس خريج 2009 ولحد وقتنا هذا مش قادر ولا اتعلم حاجه من الفنييين ولا قدار اقودهم ومش عارف اوصل لحل بجد ياريت تتكلم عن الواقع مش الجانب الاكاديمى لان كلام حضرتك زى اللى درسناه بالظبط ومش استفدنا منه بحاجه وعذراااااااااا



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز في البداية الموضوع نقلته وأضفت عليه أضافات من واقع عملي وكلامك صحيح فإن المهندس المتخرج حديثا يعاني الكثير الكثير بسبب الفنيين والحل هو وجودك في الملتقى الذي سيفيدك والذي أفادني كثيرا في بدايات عملي وبدأت شيئا فشيئا أفهم العمل أكثر من الذي أخذ شهادة عليا لأني أجتهدت ودرست ولم أقعد وأريد الأحترام مباشرة وإن شاء الله التوفيق للجميع وأنا حاضر لأي أستفسار ...


----------



## يحيى قناوى (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوعك اكثر من الممتاز


----------



## tawfikramadan1 (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موجود جيد جدا ربنا يأجرك عليه بفضله


----------



## eng_sayedelaty (30 يوليو 2010)

هذا مجهود مشكور


----------



## نور الدين مهران (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى المهندس على الافاده
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الدين مهران (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى الافاضل
اسمحوا لى ان اتدخل معكم فى الحوار
انا مازلت طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيكا 
وسمعت كثيرا عن المشكلات التى تواجه المهندس حديث التخرج من عدم تقدير
واذكر انه فى يوم قال لنا احد الدكاتره
المهندس الصغير لما بيشتغل بيبقى لقمه طرية للعمال والفنين
وبيبقى فاقد الثقه فى نفسه لفتره
لكن بعد كده بيظهر الفارق 
وانا من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه
ان التدريب اثناء الدراسة يقلل من حجم هذه المتاعب بعد التخرج ويزيد من ثقة المهندس بقدراته
اما عن المتخرجين والذين يعانون من هذه المتاعب والمشكلات
فعليهم بالصبر والمثابرة والتحلى بالثقه بالنفس بقدر الامكان
والمطالعة الدائمه والرجوع للمراجع والكتب والجامعه 
ولماذا تسعين بالفنين اخى الفاضل وهناك العديد من المهندسين الكبار يمكنك اللجوء اليهم فى اى شئ 
سواء فى العمل او فى المنتديات الهندسية 
الفنى مهما ان كان فهو يشعر بالدونية تجاهك كمهندس
ويستغل بدايتك لاشباع تلك الرغبة لديه لانه يعرف انك بعد فتره قليلة ستظهر امكانياتك الحقيقية
تجلد اخى الفاضل
والله معك 
وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أغسطس 2010)

نور الدين مهران قال:


> اخوانى الافاضل
> اسمحوا لى ان اتدخل معكم فى الحوار
> انا مازلت طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيكا
> وسمعت كثيرا عن المشكلات التى تواجه المهندس حديث التخرج من عدم تقدير
> ...



شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه الأضافة وكلامك صحيح بالنسبة للفنين وإن شاء الله يشوف خير كل مهندس خريج وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

والله نواجه هذه المشكلة في شركاتنا


----------



## حياتي هندستي (9 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك أخي مهندس المحبة أبدعت في موضوعك ، هذا دلليل على علو ثقافتك
اتمنى لك المزيد


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

منورة ..........


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الابداع والشرح البسيط


----------



## حسين حزام (16 أغسطس 2010)

اولا شكرا على هذه المعلومات بس انا نفسى اشارك وما عارف اشارك كيف؟ ارجو المساعده باسرع وقت ممكن ارجو توضيح الخطوات


----------



## ابو العطا (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وافادك من علمه ورزقك الجنه 
ورفعك في الدرجات العلياوشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم ....


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع حافل وفي غاية الاهميه وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## السعيد رضا (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2010)

منورين الموضوع ...


----------



## engafifi (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ساره محمد علي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## منية الجزائري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بورك فيك اخي الفاضل على الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## ابو جمعان (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## odwan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
ليس المهم أن نصل للهدف ولكن المهم أن نسير بإتجاهه
موضوع رائع لكم كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله دوما تستفادون وتفيدون وبالتوفيق ......


----------



## salaam60 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ونصائح مفيد الله يرضا عليك


----------



## waleeed (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أشهد أن ما كتب في أول صفحة لهو خير من جميع ما قدم لي من النصائح منذ تخرجت لحد الآن
وليتني إطلعت عليه أول تخرجي لكنت تلافيت كثيرا من المشاكل التي واجهتني نتيجة جهلي
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين
تقبل مروري 
واسمح لي في إعادة النشر لها​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أهلا وسهلا أخوتي الأعزاء وإن شاء اله الأستفادة دوما أما بخصوص النشر أرجو ذكر أسمي وأسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب عند النشر مع الشكر والتقدير .....


----------



## suliemanam (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم - مشكور وفي ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله


----------



## محمد الاختيار (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآ لك 
موضوع جيد جدآ


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## eng.elshetry (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم ورائع وموضوع فى غاية الاهميه خصوصا للمهندسين الجدد امثالى .

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء , وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ......


----------



## amro500 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والدعاء لك ولكافة المسليمين بالخير وغفر الله لوالديك


----------



## norrhal (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس موضع جميل 
بارك اللة فيك وفي امثالك من المهندسين العرب
احنا المستقبل


----------



## الطائر الليبي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

في الحقيقة ,لم اقرأه حتي النهاية لكن المقدمة لا اريد ان اقول جيدة لانها تدل علي مهندس رائع ,ممتازه ,شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا فلقد أرجعتنى دراستك أكثر من ثلاثين سنة إلى الوراء..وذكرتنى بما كان ..فشكرا لك...


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نتقدم بجزيل الشكر و التقدير و الى الامام دائماً
ونحتاج الى المعرفة كيق اتعرف على مبادء الكهرباء اساسيات.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو أحمد دلول قال:


> نتقدم بجزيل الشكر و التقدير و الى الامام دائماً
> ونحتاج الى المعرفة كيق اتعرف على مبادء الكهرباء اساسيات.



أرجو البحث في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .......


----------



## حسام الطالب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات الثقافية الجميلة


----------



## a-tibi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً اخي على هذ الموضوع المفيداً, وان شاء الله نرى المهندس العربي في تطور دائم ويكون من رواد التطور في بلده.


----------



## ابو معاذ المسلم (5 يناير 2011)

*جزااك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## Come.back (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## zmzamia25 (13 يناير 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وفقك الله وفتحها عليك من اوسع ابواب الرزق انشاءالله
درست راغبا ومحبا للهندسة الكيميائية وشاءت الظروف العمل في مجال اخر وبالرغم من متابعة جديد الصناعة والبرامج في الهندسة الكيميائية الا انني وبعد زهاء العامين بدأت اصاب بالاحباط لبعدي عن مجالي وفكرت في تناسيه الى ان صادفت موضوعك الذي اعاد لي الامل من جديد لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام مهندس المحبة.

الموضوع كله جميل ومن أكثر ماأعجبني (*النفوس نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ماهم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟
الحقيقه أن حصيله تجربتى (وكل انسان يرى بمنظاره ) أنه اذا اتضح هدفك وارتبط بالله باستمرار فانك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفك باستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيه قياده الفنيين والعمال).

شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى...
*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يناير 2011)

zmzamia25 قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع وفقك الله وفتحها عليك من اوسع ابواب الرزق انشاءالله
> درست راغبا ومحبا للهندسة الكيميائية وشاءت الظروف العمل في مجال اخر وبالرغم من متابعة جديد الصناعة والبرامج في الهندسة الكيميائية الا انني وبعد زهاء العامين بدأت اصاب بالاحباط لبعدي عن مجالي وفكرت في تناسيه الى ان صادفت موضوعك الذي اعاد لي الامل من جديد لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام مهندس المحبة.
> 
> الموضوع كله جميل ومن أكثر ماأعجبني (*النفوس نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ماهم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟
> ...



وفقك الله أخي العزيز وأنار لك الدرب القويم أنه سميع مجيب ...​


----------



## hasoma60 (18 يناير 2011)

رحمك الله و ادخلك فسيح جناته ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس فراس الجبوري (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و النعم منك


----------



## ياسر الرهيف (30 يناير 2011)

الله يسعدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

 وجزاك الله خير


----------



## en.mohamad hamdy (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عدنان الحداد (7 فبراير 2011)

عمل مميز


----------



## a7medsa3d (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
فنحن الطلاب نحتاج الى هذه المعلومات التى سوف توفر علينا الكتير 
ولك منى الشكر


----------



## a7medsa3d (9 فبراير 2011)




----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي مهندس المحبة على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مصطفى محمد الأطرش (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات
................ :20:


----------



## تهاني18 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود المبذول


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

موضوع جيد و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## mohndesaty (25 مارس 2011)

يديك العافية يارب ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## منذر 53 (7 أبريل 2011)

لقد قرأت بعض الموضوع ، أعتقد بأنه جيد ولكنه طويل جداً، ربما أعود له لاحقاً ، وأشكر كاتبه على الجهد المبذول .


----------



## المهندسة أسما (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع رائع ....
وكنت بحاجة كتير له لأني حديثة التخرج وحابة أعرف أكتر .....
كيف أبدأ؟... ومن أين؟...
مشكوووووووور.......


----------



## بسام عبده (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير وأنار طريقك وطريقنا لنتوصل الى مايفيد الأمة الإسلامية نحو التطور العلمي


----------



## ASMAA.Z (20 أبريل 2011)

Thnks


----------



## امجدمحمداحمد (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## كوثر علي (26 أبريل 2011)

....اشكرك جزيل الشكر موضوعك أكثر من رائع ويحمل في طياته كنوز من ذهب يجب المحافظة عليها


----------



## alkuime1991 (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور.....نورت عندي اشياء كثيرة.............بس ما كملته الى الاخر............اكثر اشي عجبني
( لا ينفع مهندس ليس عنده حس هندسي)........


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

حفظك الله وزادك علما


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه ومزيدا من التقدم*​


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*أشكر كاتبه على الجهد المبذول .*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*مشكوووووووور.......*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*.اشكرك جزيل الشكر موضوعك أكثر من رائع*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*.اشكرك جزيل الشكر موضوعك أكثر من رائع ويحمل في طياته كنوز من ذهب يجب المحافظة عليها*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه ومزيدا من التقدم*​


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*أشكر كاتبه على الجهد المبذول .*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*مشكوووووووور.......*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*.اشكرك جزيل الشكر موضوعك أكثر من رائع ويحمل في طياته كنوز من ذهب يجب المحافظة عليها*​


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*أشكر كاتبه على الجهد المبذول .*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*.اشكرك جزيل الشكر موضوعك أكثر من رائع*​


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه ومزيدا من التقدم*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*.اشكرك جزيل الشكر موضوعك أكثر من رائع ويحمل في طياته كنوز من ذهب يجب المحافظة عليها*​


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*مشكوووووووور.......*


----------



## lost star (1 مايو 2011)

*أشكر كاتبه على الجهد الطيب
*


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م.كناري (10 مايو 2011)

:77:بارك الله فيك


----------



## taha hussein2000 (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك لقد دللتني علي الطريق الصحيح والله المستعان


----------



## أبو حنظلة (29 مايو 2011)

موضوع مهم و شيق بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حسنين (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكووووووووووووو على الموضوع هذا أول موضوع أقراه بالرغم من طوله الا اني قريتو كامل و عرفت أشياء كثير ماكنت اعرفها نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس عموره (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا...على الموضوع الجميل...


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع ولازم كل مهندس يتطلع عليه
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم محمدعبدالحليم (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نشوى البوتلى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع ونرجو المزيد*



مهندس المحبة قال:


> أقدم لكم الموضوع الذي يريده كل مهندس يريد الأحتراف في عمله ويكون المميز بين أقرانه أرجو الرد والتقييم ...
> 
> المقدمة
> لقد عانينا كثيرا في بداية عملنا كمهندسين وذلك لقلة تقدير الفنيين لنا ولقلة احتفاء إخواننا المهندسين القدامى بنا , ولكن بفضل الله وتوفيقه استطعنا أن نؤدي أعمالا هندسية جيده عندما كانت الظروف مواتيه وتعاونا مع كثير من إخواننا المهندسين في إنجاز أعمال هندسية طيبه ولكن كان السؤال الذي يدور بذهني دائما
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان الحداد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية ويجدر بالانظمة العربية النائمة ان تستيقظ وتدرس وتعمل على تطوير وتفعيل والاستفادة من القدرات الهندسية لمهندسيها


----------



## a7mad tayl (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك​


----------



## eng_ismailsaleh (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى 
اود ان انصح اخوانى المهندسين بتجربة لى انا مهندس كهرباء فى اول تخرجى وعملى تعرض لفنيين اذكياء جدا وكانوا يقيمون المهندس المهم اذا سالك احدهم سوال لا تعرفه او غير متاكد منه لاتجبه ولا تشعره بانك لا تعرفه ( لانه لو علم بضعفك سيتعامل معك بصورة سيئة جدا ) حاول الهروب من السوال بذكاء هكذا كنت اعمل واذهب للبيت واراجع على الموضوع جيدا واحاول اتى بمعلومات لا يعرفها واتى ثانى يوم واستفيض فى الشرح فعرفوا انى قوى فى تخصصى فاحترمونى حتى وصلت لنائب مدير الكهرباء فى الشركة خلال سنتين


----------



## jamal eldein (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لهندسه الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله الف الف الف خير*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## حسن على معوض (20 يناير 2012)

جميل بارك الله فيك واعطاك الكثير من الخبره وافادة الغير


----------



## بنت ليبية مهندسة (23 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووور ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بو حمزه (24 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.gharram (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور با اخي


----------



## الخبير4 (7 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع جداً جداً


بالتوفيق


----------



## en_arw1982 (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يباركلنا فيك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## على منصورى (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى مهندس المحبة على ما تقدمه لاخوانك فى الملتقى .


----------



## engbilal (21 فبراير 2012)

وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير


----------



## haneen 1993 (25 فبراير 2012)

رووووووووووووعة الموضوع شكرا


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (25 فبراير 2012)

*تحياتي لك يا مهندسنا المبدع*​


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (25 فبراير 2012)

*الشكر الجزيل لك يا استاذ
*


----------



## محمدماضى (13 مارس 2012)

*جزيت الجنه*

*أحسن الله إليكم*


----------



## احمد الاصيل (19 مارس 2012)

*والله موضوع مهم جدآ والحمدلله*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (19 مارس 2012)

عمل ممتاز وجهد مبذول وابداع متواصل بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mamdouha (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا
موضوع جدير بالإهتمام


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (26 مارس 2012)

عاشت ايدك مهندس ألمحبه


----------



## nadin eng (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (16 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مفيد ورائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medo77 (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا أخى بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng-ahmed ali (10 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا موضوع رائع*


----------



## aboraza (5 يوليو 2012)

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم . وندعو لك بظهر الغيب ان شاء الله


----------



## memo198 (9 يوليو 2012)

زاك الله كل الخير


----------



## samra fagire (11 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع جميل ومفيد جدا ويناقش الواقع الذي يمربه التعليم الهندسي في وطننا العربي
جزاك الله خيرا" وان شاء الله يكتب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المظفر2 (14 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## انودي (16 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mkalash (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررون


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الراسة المفيدة والممتعة والتي تضيق خبرة للمهندسين وخاثة الجدد .. مع الدعاء لك ولوالديك بالموفقية والرحمة


----------



## حلاص07 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك على الموضوع 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## muzzamil abdalla (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع جيد و حيوى و هذا حقا ما يحتاج الى معرفته اى مهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر حسين ابراهيم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد بارك الله فيك وبجهودك


----------



## momomer (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير، لقد اجتهدت في الكتابة تفكيرا وتنسيقا واسلوبا، فكانت المتعة والفائدة. أحسن الله إليك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## احمد الزبير (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك
وانار الله لك طريقك كما انرت طريقنا


----------



## mojo1 (30 مارس 2013)

مشكورر


----------



## ميساء نور (7 أبريل 2013)

موضوع جيد لك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ميساء نور (7 أبريل 2013)

*​*موضووع جيد لك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## منصور العنزي (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا لكل مهندس مبتدأ في عمله


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anas-taleb (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## mutasim bashir (2 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً الموضوع قيم ومفيد


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (1 يوليو 2013)

رااااااااااااااائع جداااااااا جزاك الله خير 
وساكمل القراءة لاحقا


----------



## عمرعبدالله (19 يوليو 2013)

جزيت خيرا وزادك الله علما ومعرفة


----------



## ويندوز مان (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## johntech (31 يوليو 2013)

موضوع متميز


----------



## marcos1 (2 يناير 2014)

شكرا موضوع رائع ​


----------



## undertaker89 (21 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ideal Engineer (24 أبريل 2014)

جهد مبارك والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## dr.omer (29 أبريل 2014)

​رائع // الهندسة هي الحس الهندسي/ شكرًا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## رشاد حسوب (26 فبراير 2015)

اللهم زده علما


----------



## engineer.house (4 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة طرحك للموضوع جيد وأسلوبك رائع ووفقك الله لحسن اختيار الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومازن1 (29 نوفمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

